# What is this Orchestral Music?



## Clouds

Hello, does anybody know the name of the music that plays in this video at 0:11 ?




Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## joen_cph

Vivaldi, The 4 Seasons, final part of Concerto 4 "Winter"


----------



## Clouds

Ok, thank you so much joen! =)


----------

